# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Vasectomie - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Vasectomie: efficiënt maar definitief*
> 
> Vasectomie is een efficiënte, maar wel drastische anticonceptiemethode. Hierbij wordt de zaadleiders doorgeknipt of onderbroken zodat er geen zaadcellen of spermatozoïden meer bij de zaadvloeistof kunnen komen. Wie deze ingreep laat uitvoeren, moet goed beseffen wat hij doet, want meestal leidt de operatie tot definitieve onvruchtbaarheid. 
> 
> *
> Een definitieve vorm van anticonceptie* 
> 
> In Engeland en in de Verenigde Staten is vasectomie al heel lang erkend als een volwaardige anticonceptiemethode. Zo'n 16% van de Amerikanen zou ervoor hebben gekozen. Bij ons wordt deze methode minder gebruikt en is ze ook minder bekend, en er bestaan dan ook nog heel wat misverstanden over. Veel mannen ervaren deze ingreep nog altijd als een aanslag op hun mannelijkheid, hoewel daar niets van aan is. Na een vasectomie is een bevruchting dan wel niet meer mogelijk, maar de ingreep heeft geen enkel effect op de seksuele capaciteiten of de mannelijke hormonen. Ze wordt onder plaatselijke verdoving uitgevoerd en is vrij simpel. Esthetisch laat ze trouwens zo goed als geen sporen na.


Voor meer informatie: http://www.e-gezondheid.be/vasectomi...f/actueel/1452

----------


## Patel

Dit lijkt me wel een vrij goed artikel, eenvoudig en toch duidelijk maar ik denk dat er wat genuanceerd en aangevuld moet worden.
Men beweert hier namelijk dat vasectomie in Nederland niet zo bekend is maar dit is fout want Nederland en Nieuw-Zeeland worden vaak geciteerd als de landen met de meeste vasectomies. Het artikel komt uit België en daar is het inderdaad minder gekend alhoewel het sterk van de regio afhangt; in nederlandstalig België is het wel meer toegepast.
Als ik naar mijn eigen ervaring refereer dat moet ik toegeven dat de ingreep inderdaad zeer eenvoudig, snel en totaal pijnloos is; ik had zelfs geen nood noch aan antibiotica, noch aan pijnstillers noch aan hechtingen. En het verandert inderdaad niets aan je libido, prestaties of genot, vaak wordt het zelfs allemaal beter omwille van het wegvallen van de zwangerschapsvrees.
Toch is er ook een psychologische kant aan het verhaal want wij mannen kennen geen duidelijk afgebakende vruchtbaarheidsperiode zoals bij de vrouw, wij worden vruchtbaar vanaf de puberteit en blijven zo tot het einde. Het plotseling wegnemen ervan leidt tot een rouwperiode waarin we afscheid nemen van onze vruchtbaarheid en voor sommige mannen loopt dat niet zo vlot, sommigen verwerken het zelfs niet. Ikzelf had gewoon enkele daagjes na de ingreep een dipje dat vanzelf overging. Dat ik op dat moment nog perfect vruchtbaar was bewijst dat het een pure psychologische reactie is maar sommige mannen kunnen er zelfs impotent van worden.
Per dag produceren de teelballen ongeveer 70 miljoen zaadcellen en dat gaat ook verder na de vasectomie. Dit kan in het begin zorgen voor wat stuwingen in de bijballen met wat pijn of ongemak en bij een klein percentage van de mannen wordt het chronisch.
De kans van slagen bij een hersteloperatie zou met 4%/jaar afnemen en er is nooit zekerheid, men moet er dus van uit gaan dat de sterilisatie definitief is.
Er bestaat een zgn.  open vasectomie die stuwingen in de bijballen vermijdt en een hogere slaagkans zou hebben bij een eventueel herstel. Hierbij worden de zaadleiders eveneens doorgeknipt maar enkel de zijde van de prostaat wordt afgedicht: de zijde van de teelbal blijft open.
Als ik het moest overdoen koos ik resoluut voor deze laatste.
En tenslotte: een vasectomie is een persoonlijke en ingrijpende beslissing die zelfstandig genomen moet worden zonder druk van buiten uit. Er kunnen filosofische, godsdienstige of morele bezwaren zijn. En over de gevolgen op lange termijn is het laatste woord blijkbaar ook nog niet gevallen. Idem voor de pil of andere anticonceptiemiddelen overigens. 
Het kan natuurlijk ook een mooi gebaar naar je partner zijn of een teken van verantwoordelijksheidszin...

----------


## Agnes574

Merci voor de aanvulling Patel!!

----------

